# Tame Dove Found



## DavidTua (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey, 4 days ago a beautiful white dove flew into our backyard of our flat (Dunedin, New Zealand). He has kept coming back and we feed him wild bird seed, last night he slept in our living room. 
Is this normal behaviour? Is there any steps we can take to ensure his wellbeing? At the moment he is perched on our curtain rail which is where he slept last nite.
Will he ever get tame enough to let us touch him? He has no tag on his feet.
Cheers for your help.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

At a guess I would say that he got lost in a white dove release.

I don't know what happens in NZ, but our local aviary says that here in the UK funeral directors often buy a dove, or a pair of domestic doves for a single release with no concern or interest about their survival after release . When asked they say that they "expect" the doves will link up to a feral flock somewhere. However, these birds have never learnt to forage and their life expectancy is low.

Whether he will be tame enough for you to touch him depends very much on his temperament and experience with humans, but he sounds quite tame already! 

Will you be able to keep him as a pet?

Feefo


----------



## DavidTua (Apr 7, 2010)

Yeah we guessed he was from a dove release. Everyone in my flat loves him so we have agreed to keep him as a pet. He is spending the 2nd night in a row in our living room above our curtains. He usually flys away for about an hour or two in the day and spends the rest of his time in our living room.

Do you think he will ever leave? Or will he stay with us? He seems to be getting friendlier, walking around our feet but just edges away when we go to touch him.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Get some seeds in your hand and offer it to him. This is the easiest way to tame birds. Once it starts eating from your palm you will be surprised how quick he will forget to fear you.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Please don't let him outside as he probably won't survive. I suggest getting a roomy cage for him and allowing him to spend some time out but making the cage his "room" where his food and water are. 

I have 16 domestic doves, mostly rescues. Some are very tame and others not as much, but if you work with them doves can become friendly and delightful pets. Even if not hand-tame doves are pleasant, easy to care for and their sweet calls are soothing. 

I don't know if you have dove mix available in pet stores in NZ but cockatiel mix makes a decent dove food. Seed mix for finches or budgies works too; best to some safflower seed to it.


----------



## roadrunnermike (Nov 14, 2009)

He must be pretty tame already, I have a tame Pigeon that just landed in My yard last Nov. and I started feeding Him and He let Me pick Him up and sit on My head, or shoulder, He was Im sure someones pet,, click on My name go to My page, then click on statistics, then find all threads started by me,,,and watch some of My crazy videos playing with Him and driving to work with Him, I just posted one in Gen. Discuss..under Willie the Pigeon,, Your dove may never be able to live in the wild, just feed Him and try to pet Him as You feed Him and He will trust You not to hurt Him, Mine lives in the patio and goes out to walk around, but hardley ever flys,,
Good Luck!
Mike, in Miami, Fla. USA.


----------



## DavidTua (Apr 7, 2010)

So the dove has slept in our living room the past 3 nights now, it's looking like he is here to stay. A few problems tho, he doesnt seem to want to feed from our hands. I just got a handful of wild bird seeds and offered them to him up on his curtain perch, when i got about 10cm from him he made what seemed like a warning sound and an attacking motion with his beak. I wasnt sure if he was trying to feed or attack me?? Whats the best way tog et him to eat from my hand?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know you called her a dove but could she be a white pigeon? 
Can you post a picture?


----------



## DavidTua (Apr 7, 2010)

yea it could easily be a white pigeon, what is the difference? I have no idea. Heres a picture, its the only one i have at the moment


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

He's a beautiful white pigeon and what are you feeding it and he will get more relaxed with you as time goes by--he is very tame and nice--wish something like that would fly into my house...Lucky bird...Lucky you...c.hert


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Just be slow and gentle in your movements...


Pretend you are eating Seeds from a little Bowl commenting on how yummy they are...then, gently, hold the Bowl of seeds out to him...do so with your eye level about as his or a little lower...and 'Nod' to him...


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

DavidTua said:


> So the dove has slept in our living room the past 3 nights now, it's looking like he is here to stay. A few problems tho, he doesnt seem to want to feed from our hands. I just got a handful of wild bird seeds and offered them to him up on his curtain perch, when i got about 10cm from him he made what seemed like a warning sound and an attacking motion with his beak. I wasnt sure if he was trying to feed or attack me?? Whats the best way tog et him to eat from my hand?


He may consider the curtain perch his home base and was defending it. He seems very tame for such a short time around you. Try hanging out near where his food is, rather than bringing food to his bedroom. A tame pigeon generally considers you his equal, unlike a dog considering you his leader. Eating from your hand may take some time so be patient. He is a prey species, so trusting you not to hurt him takes a while. Try different treats in with his food to see what he prefers - safflower and small pieces of raw peanut are favorites. Then, start offering the treats in your hand only (near his food bowl). It helps to read or watch TV so you don't get bored while you are being patient.  Good luck with this beautiful bird!


----------



## DavidTua (Apr 7, 2010)

Dave is still with us  However we still haven't been able to hand feed him, he always just shifts away from us when we try, any tips? It seems we are not making any progress, he is so cute we just want to cuddle him!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a beautiful white pigeon! Just keep on keeping the bird safe and go slowly with him or her .. you'll get there! Bless you for giving this bird a safe haven. It's obviously used to humans and being cared for .. just not quite a pet yet!

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

DavidTua said:


> Dave is still with us  However we still haven't been able to hand feed him, he always just shifts away from us when we try, any tips? It seems we are not making any progress, he is so cute we just want to cuddle him!


What a beauty! Obviously very tame and use to humans.
I find that if I just sit near mine and "ignore" them they eventually come to me to get my attention. If you have a good size "arm chair or sofa", just sit quietly (ignoring him) and play with some safflower seeds on the "arm of the chair" with your fingers. It will take a while for him to trust your hands. Even my most tame birds will "play attack" my hands when I go to feed them.
Wait til he "wing slaps" you  They make great pets and their very addicting!
He was obviously someone's pet - I would NOT let him loose outside. A single white bird is predator food!


----------



## DavidTua (Apr 7, 2010)

So you think not let him outside to fly at all? We have been leaving the door open for him everyday because we thought he would like to go for a fly, sometimes he never leaves, a couple of days he has left and come back the next day looking a little worse for wear.

Also, where he sleeps at the moment looks uncomfortable, its on top of the curtain rail with his foot hanging off the rail and leaning on the curtain. Is there anything I can do to make it more comfortable or possibly get him to move to a better spot?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Is it possible for you to get some sort of cage?
You could keep his food and water inside the cage and he could roost on top of it when he's out.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, they refer to white pigeons as "hawk bait"! He is a beauty!


----------



## mistergugu (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! both a the white one and Willi are great! I think I am falling in love with pigeons more and more


----------

